# World's Smallest Diesel Engine



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

http://www.wimp.com/tiniestengine/

Not sure it is diesel or gas, but don't see any spark ignition.

Enjoy. True workmanship.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

Flyingman said:


> http://www.wimp.com/tiniestengine/
> 
> Not sure it is diesel or gas.


I believe it's neither. My guess it's running on compressed air. No exahust sound, no ignition, no lubrication system, no cooling system, no starter. I seriously doubt you could get enough compression from a metal version of the visable V-8 to ignite anything.

Regardless, fantastic workmaship.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Very enjoyable. Thanks for sharing this


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

Amazing craftsmanship!

Love the "Iron Chef" soundtrack music!


----------



## Turbo_525 (May 29, 2011)

Recieved this video through a co-worker a month or so ago. Really, really amazing work there. 

Nice to see that people still have "real" hobbies, fast becoming a rarety in this digital age...oh rats, I am writing this online! uch:


----------



## 4pipes (Aug 4, 2006)

This is the most incredible model engine and car ever:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeUMDY01uUA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

KeithS said:


> I believe it's neither. My guess it's running on compressed air. No exahust sound, no ignition, no lubrication system, no cooling system, no starter. I seriously doubt you could get enough compression from a metal version of the visable V-8 to ignite anything.
> 
> Regardless, fantastic workmaship.


Alas, it is powered by compressed air, so not actually an internal combustion engine. More like an air motor.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

4pipes said:


> This is the most incredible model engine and car ever:
> 
> Guy spent almost a lifetime building this thing. Imagine doing that?


----------



## Pasa-d (May 7, 2011)

Flyingman said:


> 4pipes said:
> 
> 
> > Guy spent almost a lifetime building this thing. Imagine doing that?
> ...


----------

